# The Mozdoc Chronicles (Admin)



## Dragoneer (Jul 7, 2007)

*NOTE: *I am moving this record public.

Due to constant harassment and stalkative behavior on Mozdoc's behalf against other sites (especially in recent events), harassing users and threatening people's lives over the past three years, I felt it necessary to make this public to illustrate Mozdoc's behavior. Primarily, to show that this is not "new" behavior for him (as some have suggestion) and that he is merely "misunderstood".

When you threaten sites, users, joke about tracking people down and killing them, even in jest, exceptions will be made.

--------------------------------------------------------​ 


			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> When will I be unbanned so I can stop bitching you people out for pissing me off, and start contributing my artwork to the furry fandom again?**This is fucking pointless bullshit and you know it, and I won't tolerate it any fucking longer.**Unban and give back my Mozdoc name, or do as I ask and get rid of the comments people have left on my main page as well as that fucking journal entry I posted some months ago.
> 
> What I'm asking for is not that fucking difficult to do.**I fail to see why it takes so much complaining to convince twelve moronic dickheads to push a fucking mother fucking button.**If the world was about to end we'd all fucking die just because some shit for brains admin couldn't make up their fucking mind by their own fucking selves.
> 
> ...





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> _"MozdocAlicentaur [7:02 P.M.]:**You fucking admins don't count as people.**Your nobody important."_
> 
> Until you learn how to treat people with respect, both towards users and to members of staff, you are not welcome on this site.
> 
> ...





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Oh come the fuck on.**How about just unblocking me and then I'll start treating you with a slight amount of respect?





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> After the threats against FA in your last e-mail you will not be unblocked. I see no reason to let you back in the site as you have openly declared yourself as a threat and with intent to go against the site.





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Oh come the hell on already.**Unblock me and get it over and done with.**How much fucking longer do I have to wait?





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Your account is permanently banned. Through your actions in this e-mail and those on the site, you have proven that you do not want to be part of this community and are incapable of the civilty and respect to be a member of our community.
> 
> To quote the Terms of Service:
> 
> ...





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Fine, what the fuck ever.**How can I get back on?





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> To quote myself from the last e-mail, "Your account is permanently banned."





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> I'm not taking no for a fucking answer.
> 
> I want to know when I can be allowed back or or what the hell I have to do to please you people to the point that you'll trust me to not cause anymore problems.**This shit has gone on long enough and I'm getting fucking sick of it.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Yes, yes you will.





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Very fucking funny.**Now I can't even see the main FA page?**What in the hell is wrong with you faggots?**What are you trying to protect? I fail to see what is the point of all this shit.
> 
> Just end it right now, unban me, and I'll be much kinder and nicer to you instead of having to be pissed off at you because you remotely control what I can and cannot do on a webpage that I frequent.**Get me my access back or tell me what I can do to get it back, because right now BlueRoo is being completely fucking obnoxious and just pissing me off more with his constant taunting and telling me that there's nothing I can do about this. Bullfuckingshit.
> 
> ...





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> You know, this bullshit had better fucking stop.**There was an agreement set that my roommate would continue to be allowed to use FA so long as I didn't break into his system and use it myself, and so far I've kept to that fucking agreement.**I didn't break it, neither did he, YOU DID.**Restore our access to FA from home so I don't have him pissed off at me over some mother fucking mistake you assholes made and won't fess up to.**I want my Mozdoc account back.**And I want it now.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Who is your roommate?





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Why's it matter?**The point of the matter is that I have one. Unban me from FA or tell me what it is I have to do to get my access back.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I have told you already, you are permanently banned. You can ask me all you want but your status on the site will not change. If your roommate was unintentionally banned to prevent your treachery against the site, then we'll fix that. But you will not be unbanned. Ever.
> 
> How many times I have to tell you it's permanent before you understand the word.
> 
> ...





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> All of that shit can and should be forgiven in time.**Can't it?





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> _"MozdocAlicentaur [7:02 P.M.]:**You fucking admins don't count as people.**Your nobody important."_





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> So what?**Move on and lets work towards doing something to get me my account back.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> _"MozdocAlicentaur [7:02 P.M.]:**You fucking admins don't count as people.**Your nobody important."_





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> You want me to apologize?**You want me to acknowledge the fact your a person?**Fine, its done.**Now can we move on and restore my account? All that I've done wrong is not something that I should be banned for life for, and I'm not going to rest until I get results.**How long do I have to wait?**How long do I have to suck up to you people?**You take everything out of context.**When I said that I'd use any means necessary to get my account back I was meaning negotiation.**As in talking.**Not hacking a fucking website, which I have no knowledge of how to do.**What the hell is so wrong with me even being able to look at the fucking site?**Can't you tolerate the fact that I can look at my content and artist friends work but not be able to leave comments? Come on already.**Loosen the hell up with this.**I'm sorry for what I've done in the past.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Your ban is set to expire in 8,510,815 years. We thank you for your patience, and appreciate you choosing Fur Affinity as your trolling grounds of choice. Please remember to watch your arms and legs when exiting the website.





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> I mean a realistic number you dickhead.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> 17.4 Lightyears.





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Shut the fuck up and give me a reasonalbe time before I fucking die you mother fucking shit for brains admin.**I've already acknowledge the fact your a person.**Now acknowledge the fact that I'm a user who wants my fucking account back and will promise you that there won't be anymore problems once I'm let back in.





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> You said you acknowledge that I'm a person... and yet continue to treat me like a piece of dog shit. Exactly at what point am I going to be convinced of your civilty and sense of respect when every other word out of your mouth involves me fucking myself?
> 
> I acknowledge the fact you are a user who wants his account back. However, that doesn't meant you will get it back.
> 
> Tell you what. Go watch "Anger Management". It's a movie starring Adam Sandler and Jack Nicholson. I think there's some things from the movie you maybe able to learn from.





			
				Mozdoc said:
			
		

> Fine, I'll watch it and get back to you on it.**In the meantime, how about seriously considering unbanning me instead of banning me for life over bullshit reasons?





			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> How about you stop treating people like your personal chew toy?


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 8, 2007)

*RE: The Mozdoc Chronicles*

lol. Awesome. <3 That guy's skull must be THICK. This guy might be competing with Blackwing in stupidity..


----------



## Fox Amoore (Jul 8, 2007)

*RE: The Mozdoc Chronicles*

Awesome. Nicely done.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jul 9, 2007)

*RE: The Mozdoc Chronicles*

it kinda cracks me up, but scares the heck out of me, the he calls death threats a "bullshit reason" for getting a perma ban.

I told Blueroo we should make "I got my life threatened by Mozdoc and all I got was this lousy button" button... cus yanno, he's an Internet Tough Guy (tm the interwebs)


----------



## thecrypto (Jul 9, 2007)

*RE: The Mozdoc Chronicles*

As much as we are lulzing at this guy, he obviously has serious mental issues and, even though it has been scrubbed from most records, used to be a member of the national guard. This guy is dangerous shit and I am currently trying to work out getting him taken in for a 3 day evaluation at least.


----------



## blueroo (Jul 9, 2007)

*RE: The Mozdoc Chronicles*

Crypto is absolutely right. This guy is mentally unstable, visits cons even when he is banned, entertains violent thoughts when he feels it is safe to do so, and is quiet and even "nice" in person. Frankly, I am quite convinced that he is the perfect recipe for bringing a weapon to a convention and then losing his shit. He is a very real threat to his own and other people's safety.

He has already promised to bash my head in at Conifur because I won't restore his site access. Lets not push him any further.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 9, 2007)

*RE: The Mozdoc Chronicles*

*nods* Agreed on that.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Feb 12, 2010)

Fucking fuckity fucking fucking arg fuck fucking fuck you you fucking fuck effingetcetera.

He's _intelligent_.


----------



## Freehaven (Feb 12, 2010)

What a fucking imbecile.


----------



## SKC (Feb 12, 2010)

boot to da head


----------



## Witchiebunny (Feb 12, 2010)

I know some vouch for him and say that he needs to learn patience. That may be, but he also needs to learn how to be civil and treat people online (and over the phone, apparently). Calling people all sorts of epithets is not an acceptable way to behave.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2010)

Witchiebunny said:


> I know some vouch for him and say that he needs to learn patience. That may be, but he also needs to learn how to be civil and treat people online (and over the phone, apparently). Calling people all sorts of epithets is not an acceptable way to behave.


I've had a lot of people vouch for him in the past, say he's a good dude... but almost every discussion I've had with Mozdoc ended up with him threatening me, the site or him creating dozens and dozens of fake AIM accounts to stalk/harass me. And yet, the people who defend him claim he's "misunderstood".

<___<

How he's misunderstood I do not know. But, looking at him still continue to do this same exact harassing behavior on other sites three years later it's absolutely unacceptable. Absolutely.

Hence why I made this public. 

People need to be able to say "Wow, that guy... he's not right.". And not just from one site, but several.


----------



## zc456 (Feb 12, 2010)

A massive facepalm is in order. You handled him well, Dragoneer, I would have craved him a new one pretty quickly. >.>


----------



## dragon-architect (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm just a little bit lost in all of this. Who was this Mozdoc and what really happened specifically? Was it that incident from last year with that guy that tried to raise a huge kafuffle about copyrights and got epicbanned when he insulted Dragoneer directly or what?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2010)

dragon-architect said:


> I'm just a little bit lost in all of this. Who was this Mozdoc and what really happened specifically? Was it that incident from last year with that guy that tried to raise a huge kafuffle about copyrights and got epicbanned when he insulted Dragoneer directly or what?


No, this happened in 2007. Mozdoc's bans were due to disagreements with other users, and his way of resolving them was to threaten to find them, track them down... and kill them. Or get their personal phone numbers, and harass and threaten the shit out of them over the phone. General unpleasantness.

The reason this was made public was three years later, this same guy is threatening other sites with the same general BS (e.g. his recent attacks on Wikifur and others). So, I moved this public to show that they're not alone, and to help get the word out about him.

It's not my intention to smear users, but when you become notorious for causing massive drama, for flaming multiple communities... there comes a point where you need to go "Yep, this guy is a bad egg." so others can see the issues -vs- it being isolated to one admin, one site, etc.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 12, 2010)

2007. This is a 3 year old issue.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2010)

Kesteh said:


> 2007. This is a 3 year old issue.


Yes, moved public after three years due to Mozdoc's recent attacks on other sites of the same vein.


----------



## dragon-architect (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooooh okay then. I guess that other guy was a different person then. Well that answers my questions. ^^


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

*rolls eyes* now I give FA my share of shit, but honestly I don't think they do a bad job.. This is a perfect example of what is done right.. good show.

On your advice, I'm gonna keep an eye on my end...


----------



## sd2522 (Feb 12, 2010)

"Yeah, I dare ya, rage quit. C'mon, make us both happy."-The Scout.


Seriously...Anger Management or Valium it'll take the edge off.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 12, 2010)

Sounds pretty similar to a certain user that I've been dealing with over and over again on Fanart Central.  The user's initial ban was for trolling, but since then he just won't give up trying to create new sockpuppet accounts, or on expressing his personal insults against the site and staff.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 12, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Sounds pretty similar to a certain user that I've been dealing with over and over again on Fanart Central.  The user's initial ban was for trolling, but since then he just won't give up trying to create new sockpuppet accounts, or on expressing his personal insults against the site and staff.



I think we've all had users like this.. one of mine actually showed up here and gave me a bit of trouble.. I honestly find it hilarious..


----------



## kawaiitora (Feb 12, 2010)

Christ, reminds me of Sibe when I was a kid... cept he had the ability to hack. :/


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh man, that was hilarious. Can I get some background on this?


----------



## kyomana (Feb 12, 2010)

GUYS I DONT THINK YOU UNDERSTAND. 


HE *NEEDS* his furry porn!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 12, 2010)

Horrorshow said:


> Oh man, that was hilarious. Can I get some background on this?


Oh, long story told in classic format: Mozdoc meets Fur. Mozdoc makes request. Fur doesn't do it right away. Mozdoc harasses user. User blocks Mozdoc. Mozdoc makes fake accounts to get around blocks, harass user. User continues to block Mozdoc, ignore him. Mozdoc threatens to kill him. Fur gets nervous, contacts admins. Admins explain to Mozdoc that's not right. Mozdoc continues to threaten, track people down, kill them... gets banned.

Then you get these e-mails and the 30+ AIM names Mozdoc created to stalk, harass and threaten me over AIM (which I did not record) and ultimate threatens to track me down at [CONVENTION_NAME_HERE] and stab me in the back with a knife.

But according to everybody else... hey, he's really a nice, sweet guy once you get to know.


----------



## cesarin (Feb 12, 2010)

HiroJudgement said:


> Fucking fuckity fucking fucking arg fuck fucking fuck you you fucking fuck effingetcetera.
> 
> He's _intelligent_.


he has said "FUCK" than all the characters in all martin scorsesse movies togheter..


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 12, 2010)

What a wiener. lol.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 13, 2010)

Can someone tell me why he starts certian sentances with two asterix?  At first I thought it was emphasis, but it some sentance seem to be 'extra angry' or such without the asterix.

I don't get this.

It's just puzzling.


----------



## Occoris (Feb 13, 2010)

it's amazing how hard iti can be to get simple ideas through people's skulls.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 13, 2010)

Occoris said:


> it's amazing how hard iti can be to get simple ideas through people's skulls.


 
I know right?  Dragoneer just WON'T listen to him though!


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, just....Wow.  wtf is with some people.  It's ONE furry artsite out of like...Dozens.  >>;  Move on, Mozdouche.


----------



## Horrorshow (Feb 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Oh, long story told in classic format: Mozdoc meets Fur. Mozdoc makes request. Fur doesn't do it right away. Mozdoc harasses user. User blocks Mozdoc. Mozdoc makes fake accounts to get around blocks, harass user. User continues to block Mozdoc, ignore him. Mozdoc threatens to kill him. Fur gets nervous, contacts admins. Admins explain to Mozdoc that's not right. Mozdoc continues to threaten, track people down, kill them... gets banned.
> 
> Then you get these e-mails and the 30+ AIM names Mozdoc created to stalk, harass and threaten me over AIM (which I did not record) and ultimate threatens to track me down at [CONVENTION_NAME_HERE] and stab me in the back with a knife.
> 
> But according to everybody else... hey, he's really a nice, sweet guy once you get to know.



Sounds like a pretty cool dude. :I


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 13, 2010)

kyomana said:


> GUYS I DONT THINK YOU UNDERSTAND.
> 
> 
> HE *NEEDS* his furry porn!



It makes me sad when appeal emails contain pretty much that.


----------



## Taasla (Feb 13, 2010)

The sheer sense of entitlement just baffles me.  He deserves his FA account, damn it.  He's so misunderstood!  Don't any of you people understand?  Gosh, what does he have to do?  Stab you in the face?

(But does he really show up to cons that he's banned from?  What do they do with him?  I've never been to a furcon and now I'm scared that nutjobs like that will be there.)


----------



## Starblade (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow, this guy is totally out of control. I think it will take quite some time before he understands and fully accepts the concept of logical consequences of self generated actions as it applies to him and the world around him.

It took me about 10 years after joining furry to finally chill out, and I don't doubt it will take that long for him if he starts right now to try to change his personality.

I mean, yeah, the guy needs to be in an institution for some period of time, because I suspect he's not only a threat to others, but to himself.

PS: Does anybody remember that whole spat Arcturax and I got into involving Dracogenesis on Alfandria? You totally remind me of that batty old fruit with the way you taunted him.


----------



## pulsifer (Feb 13, 2010)

GOD, DRAGONEER! How many times do I have to swear at you before you let me have my waaaaaayyyyy??? Waaahhh!!!! This is bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 13, 2010)

Usually those people that tend to be "nice" when you get to know them... end up being psychos half the time.
I'm dealing with one right now that's stalking another user on a voice server.


----------



## indrora (Feb 13, 2010)

tl;dr he's a whiny person who could go weep with the people that run most CS:S servers.

I'll add only my two coppers:
Mozdoc has come to me asking me to help. Why? Hell if I know. From what I can tell he cam in and started clicking random names in IRC and going "LULZ CAN JOO HELP ME PLZ IZ IZ BANNZ0RZ FROM SHIT". After going onto wikifur's IRC and checking around I talked with TGR breifly. TL;DR, once I found out what he had been banned for I went "dude, you've been an asswipe to people, welcome to your infamacy"

See my addition to the WF discussion, but take that with salt licks because I was beyond pissed. http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Talk:Mozdoc#My_.240.02

[sorry if this seems horribly whiny, I'm just as tired of this shit as the rest of you. Try dealing with even //worse// things though -- like school systems which label flash drives as Acceptable Use violations.]


----------



## kyomana (Feb 13, 2010)

I went to Giza's lj and found the mp3 files of the voicemails he left him. 


...I am laughing *so hard*. 

I have this image of some skinny geek hitting redial constantly for like an hour, stomping around his room. And then his mom comes upstairs and yells at him. "CHILD YOU BETTER BE QUIET YER GRANDPA'S TRYIN TO SLEEP." 
"SHUT _UP_ MOM I'M TRYING TO GET THIS DOUCHE TO PICK UP THE PHONE AND HE WON'T DO IT!"
"HANG UP THE PHONE."
"NO. THEY WONT ANSWER MOM SHUT UP AND GO AWAY!" 
"FINE BUT I'M NOT TAKING YOU TO YER MAGIC GAME THIS WEEKEND."
"BUT MOOOOOOM!!!" 

 I've never heard someone say the word "phone" so many times in one day. 

This is great.


----------



## Winter Tw Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

*CANT BREATHE! LULZING TOO HARD!!!

*Good God, almighty. And people tell me I'm off of MY nut. x3
* 
*


----------



## Aurora Borealis (Feb 13, 2010)

A+, will OMFGWTFLOLROTFLMFAO many times over.


----------



## indrora (Feb 13, 2010)

I've actually conversed with the arse. To be frank, I'm not arsed enough to go looking through the WF entry to complain.

TL;DR lets let this douche rot like it should. Trolls are trolls, even if they prove themselves to be half intelligent.

To be honest Mozdoc in many ways reminds me of a CS:S admin I've had the unfortunate chance to deal with. This particular person is not hard to find on my shite list, but I'll go over the basics:

This particular person is a fairly reasonably adult human being on the days that satan goes into work on ice skates. Seemingly however, it seems like this is becoming more frequent and the weather down in hell is having a hard time telling what it should do.
This person whines. A lot. Every time you find them on skype/vent all the sudden you wish you hadnt, as you hear them whining about how they personally have been wronged and that everyone should bow down to their will.
This person blames every little thing on someone they dont like. Hangnail? Must be caused by that fag that keeps DDoSing the server. the BOFH cant find more excuses than this person; shit, the BOFH looks at this person like a GOD. Solar flares and disk crashes be damned when things like network outages and random server reboots can be blamed!

My point (if there is any) is that mozdoc is a peice of shit. Always will be, always has been. there's just not a way around that.

Now, can this be placed in the eternal hell of "Dont follow this stupid fucks thought train to kiddieland" and laid to rest. I know he wont stop his damn whining but at least if we ignore him he'll eventually get the fucking picture.


----------



## Istanbul (Feb 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> But according to everybody else... hey, he's really a nice, sweet guy once you get to know.



Speaking as someone who's had the 'pleasure', make that "almost everybody else".


----------



## Kyoujin (Feb 13, 2010)

This is still going on? Jesus.

First time I've seen an admin-forum only post go public, too. This guy must really be pushing the limits.  But yeah, his attitude still completely.. baffles me.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow just wow hahaha..


----------



## Volsar (Feb 13, 2010)

*sighs* There is just some people who abuse the aninemity of the internet for just such a purpose. Im glad i dont know him. One question though, did you ever get back to him afterword to see if he actually watched Anger management?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2010)

Unban me or I will kill you
you guys are horrible admins now unban me so I can stop bitching
I'll kill you and your families unless you unban me
I like pissing you and the other admins off, unban me so I can't

Okay what.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Mozdoc meets Fur. Mozdoc makes request. Fur doesn't do it right away. Mozdoc threatens to kill him.
> 
> and ultimate threatens to track me down at [CONVENTION_NAME_HERE] and stab me in the back with a knife.





lmao okay what
over a fucking r e q u e s t

shit I shouldn't be talking I'll get stabbed. ]:


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

In my opinion I think this guy has nothing better to do then start something over a forum on the internet...


----------



## The Obscene Artist (Feb 13, 2010)

kawaiitora said:


> Christ, reminds me of Sibe when I was a kid...  cept he had the ability to hack. :/




I joined a friend's paint chat session and my friend asked me if it was  ok if Mozdoc could watch him draw. I agreed but in the meanwhile I  googled his name and found a bunch of Wikifur articles (whom I trust a  hell of a lot more than ED, and yet STILL I don't trust for information)  and Wikifur mentioned that Mozdoc had been banned from many sites and  MUCKs and games for similar behavior. I was shocked to learn this. I  forwarded the links to my friend and he keeps telling me "he's been  pretty cool with me," but I've met individuals like this before. They  will pretend to be your best buddy and if you don't let them get their  way they either go apeshit or hold that resentment inside and one day go  apeshit.

Off-topic, thank you for confirming my suspicions that Sibe is a hacker.

It's really terrible that  we are constantly bombarded with stories of  individuals like this. 

The worst part is that half of it isn't really even facts and it's just  bullshit made up by trolls and compulsive liars, the other half is horrible truth. The kind of shit you can't make up, stranger than fiction, you know.

Thank you for banning Mozdoc. The last thing FA needs is someone who participates in this type of harassment.


----------



## MDetector5 (Feb 13, 2010)

(this response was cobbled together from the two comments I made about this on an LJ community I frequent)

This idiot is the poster child for the phrase "Some people NEVER  change"...

You think after all these years he would straighten up  and try to fix the shitty reputation he has... but no, oh, no. The thing is, he'll have his friends (assuming he has friends) vouch for him, and said  friends turn a blind eye to most every asinine antisocial thing he  does. They'll just say "well, he's not like that all the time... you're  just making up stuff".

He's the kind of person that'll fuck up time  and time again, and not many will do much about it until later on. Hell,  I was like that at one point when I was on DA. That kind of stuff  happened with me various times with various people. 

Example: I  was once friends with a guy named Speedyhimura,  and he has a chatroom where most of his DA (and elsewhere, I dunno)  friends hang out at. I was goofing off one day, pretending to be someone  else, and eventually it went too far. When I was called out on it, I  acted like a jerk and kept acting as if nothing happened. I was banned  from said chatroom and blocked by those on DA that I fucked with, and  they said "well, we're disappointed in you MD, so we can't be around you  for a while". Well, instead of just moving on after that and slowly  regaining their trust over time, I instead made things worse and pissed  away any chance of them ever accepting me again... and I did the same  things this guy did, too. I even piggybacked off of comments he (not the  guy we're talking about, Nutbar McNeverchange; but Speedyhimura) made  on something else and he reported me, and that's what got me banned from  DA.

Well, it did take a while (and other incidents), but  eventually I started to come around. Now, I just want to focus on  drawing, improving on drawing, and posting most of those drawings.

Anyway,  back to this nutbar. He's doing a lot of that shit I used to do, but  the only difference is that I STOPPED DOING IT.

Also, try listening to those MP3s of him while seeing what he looks like: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mozdoc/4313536871/
He's the landmonster on far left.


----------



## The Obscene Artist (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not defending him, I want to make that clear. For my friends to tell me one thing and I see his actions, I'm shocked but obviously I'm going to believe 'Neer over this guy.

And bringing up your own issues in a thread about making people aware of Mozdoc, is kind of stealing  away from what 'Neer is trying to accomplish.

BTW, I know which community you're talking about.

I left that community, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 13, 2010)

It's tainted with swears.  I see why he's still blocked.  You
just don't talk that way... Especially to someone with authority


----------



## MDetector5 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Obscene Artist said:


> And bringing up your own issues in a thread about making people aware of Mozdoc, is kind of stealing  away from what 'Neer is trying to accomplish



True... but I said that over in that LJ comm to illustrate a point. 

I had issues with someone, those issues got worse after a while, eventually I realized what I was doing and put a stop to it. This guy, on the other hand, kept going. Not only that, but I can only assume he's still doing it.

The fact that that first post on him was THREE YEARS AGO, and there's still ZERO change on his end (he probably got worse, for all I know), is really saying something.

And I do respect what Dragoneer is doing here: making people aware of this... thing (I just can't call him a person) so that others will know about him.


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a couple things to say.  None of which I am sure even matter, but I like posting and pretending people read what I type.

First, isn't 17.4 Lightyears a measure of distance and not time?

Second, why not explain to him that his cursing and swearing, along with name calling is a great way to continue being ignored?  I know that it should not need be explained, but if he is serious about wanting back in, provide him steps on how he could have prevented being banned in the first place.  Perhaps over time, he can actually stop being so rude to people and realize that he needs to be civilized if he wants a positive reaction.

Third, I understand that there are always exceptions to every rule.  However, whenever I see something like this go public, it never seems to end well.  Perhaps you (Dragoneer) could "hire" someone educated and calm to speak on your behalf when someone gets to the point that you no longer wish to discuss things with them.  Basically, a mediator to take care of issues for you once you have decided that you do not wish to continue the endless debate?  It can be someone for you to pass the person off onto so that you no longer have to deal with them.  But at the same time, they can still get a response from someone.  A "second chance," so-to-speak.

And fourth, if anyone actually read this, how bored are you?  Seriously?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

i may just have to fire a lazer at him


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 14, 2010)

I should probably point out that:



WolfeMasters said:


> Third, I understand that there are always exceptions to every rule.  However, whenever I see something like this go public, it never seems to end well.  Perhaps you (Dragoneer) could "hire" someone educated and calm to speak on your behalf when someone gets to the point that you no longer wish to discuss things with them.  Basically, a mediator to take care of issues for you once you have decided that you do not wish to continue the endless debate?  It can be someone for you to pass the person off onto so that you no longer have to deal with them.  But at the same time, they can still get a response from someone.  A "second chance," so-to-speak.



Is a joke.

Before people start threatening to stab me with a gun in my ass at the next buffet I attend dressed in a bowling suit.


----------



## indrora (Feb 14, 2010)

WolfeMasters said:


> First, isn't 17.4 Lightyears a measure of distance and not time?


Yep. Its (17.4)(distance 1 ray of light travels in 1 Earth year in a vacuum)


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 14, 2010)

If Dragoneer didn't want to listen to the complaints of a million furries every day, he'd have never become king of the center of furry media. :V


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 14, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> If Dragoneer didn't want to listen to the complaints of a million furries every day, he'd have never become king of the center of furry media. :V


Just because I listen to complaint doesn't mean I want to. =P

Although, that doesn't mean I don't find some of them humorous from time to time.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh god, this guy seems just as bad as Allan and DracoGuard..so much swearing!

The flickr images also show the ugliness, even I couldn't look at the photo for more than a few seconds with that face of his.

But again, he got what he deserved.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

**How long do I have to suck up to you people?** as said my mozdoc
WHAT DO YOU MEAN "YOU PEOPLE"


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2010)

WolfeMasters said:


> First, isn't 17.4 Lightyears a measure of distance and not time?


Yes, I believe that would be the minimum distance dictated by his restraining order


----------



## Carenath (Feb 14, 2010)

Jesus Fucking Christ and I thought I'd seen the everything when it came to furry drama..


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 14, 2010)

kyomana said:


> I went to Giza's lj and found the mp3 files of the voicemails he left him.
> 
> 
> ...I am laughing *so hard*.
> ...



i demand you link us to these
dont you understand?
we need our lulz!


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2010)

'neer, i think this is all your fault... he obviously didnt mean it like that! hes probably a really really nice guy :V 
i say you should share a big pizza and huge banana split and everything will be ok again ^.^


----------



## Aurali (Feb 14, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ and I thought I'd seen the everything when it came to furry drama..



Dude, you are still new to the scene. Stay awhile, you'll see some very fucked up things...


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2010)

Glaice said:


> Oh god, this guy seems just as bad as Allan and DracoGuard..so much swearing!
> 
> The flickr images also show the ugliness, even I couldn't look at the photo for more than a few seconds with that face of his.
> 
> But again, he got what he deserved.


hey now Mr. "I attack your account before I report it to find out I got in trouble for attacking you still"
They be different due to DracoGuard leaving after folks tell him to just go and forget about here, and Allan pretty much going quiet


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2010)

Light-years are a measure of distance, not time :V

I mean, uh

Nice c:


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Light-years are a measure of distance, not time :V
> 
> I mean, uh
> 
> Nice c:


does say how many years light will get to the destination


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 16, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> does say how many years light will get to the destination



well, eh yeah, 1 year... thats the definition, the distance light travels in 1 year :V
light years measure distance ONLY, not time^^


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 19, 2010)

This has got to be a joke. No one acts this way over something as trivial as a ban.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 19, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Bobskunk (Feb 22, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This has got to be a joke. No one acts this way over something as trivial as a ban.



I assure you, this is really how Mozdoc acts.  This is no joke.


----------



## Kesteh (Feb 22, 2010)

I listened to some of the phonecalls. I also got the remix.
Unfortunately, there are people in the world we would never think possible.


----------



## Trun (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, he's on FurNation now.  Can't you guys keep your psychos to yourselves D:


----------



## WolfeMasters (Jun 10, 2010)

Trun said:


> Thanks, he's on FurNation now.  Can't you guys keep your psychos to yourselves D:


 
I hate to break it to you, but if there is a furry related site in existence, it will be found by every furry everywhere, at some point in time.  This includes the drama llamas along with the (more or less) sane furries.  You can not blame one site for "creating" one of these "psychos" just because that site had the unfortunate misfortune of meeting them first.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 10, 2010)

who the fuck is this mozdoc guy and why should i care? 

seems like your typical unimportant toughguy. probably a weak and frail little girlyboy irl that would squeal and run like a little pussy when the first punch hit him.


----------



## Oasus (Jun 10, 2010)

All I have to say is...wow. Even having been an admin before and dealing with some rotten shit. I've never had to deal with a shithead like this.

Dragoneer, I salute you dude. You gotta have the patience of a damn saint to put up with so much crap.


----------



## Trun (Jun 11, 2010)

WolfeMasters said:


> I hate to break it to you, but if there is a furry related site in existence, it will be found by every furry everywhere, at some point in time. This includes the drama llamas along with the (more or less) sane furries. You can not blame one site for "creating" one of these "psychos" just because that site had the unfortunate misfortune of meeting them first.



uhh..No one blamed any site for creating them.  Please learn to read.  

P.S.  It was a joke.  I know it's unbelievable that a furry could have a sense of humor *Sharp intake of breath*


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 20, 2010)

I just found out he lives 20 minutes from me, oh Boy, wish me luck if I end up encountering him.


----------

